# Some new projects with my routermill



## Mark55 (Sep 6, 2012)

My wife signed me up for a craft show at the end of the month so I have been busy making things. Jewelery always sells good even if it's wood so I am cranking out some bracelets on the router mill with my lathe attachment. 
As an experiment I recently tried roughing out a wood chain with the mill. It turned out OK as an experiment. 

Here are some videos if you have a minute and would like to check them out.
The first is a video of simple wood bracelets. 
The second is A piece sign bracelet.
The third is a wood chain cut 

Making a simple wood bracelet with router milling machine lathe attachment - YouTube

Making a wood peace sign bracelet with router milling machine - YouTube

Making a wood chain with a router mill - YouTube


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

You have been busy, Mark.

Love the bracelets.


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

*router mill*



Mark55 said:


> My wife signed me up for a craft show at the end of the month so I have been busy making things. Jewelery always sells good even if it's wood so I am cranking out some bracelets on the router mill with my lathe attachment.
> As an experiment I recently tried roughing out a wood chain with the mill. It turned out OK as an experiment.
> 
> Here are some videos if you have a minute and would like to check them out.
> ...


Hi, Mark ~ Nice work. Enjoyed your videos also. Tell us more about how you designed your router mill. Thanks.


----------



## Mark55 (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks James.. Yes, I have been busy. Gotta keep up with the honey do list.

Web, I have a post on here about the machine if you have not seen it yet. Just search routermill that should get you there.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful project! That's a lot of perseverance.


----------



## Purelife Products (Mar 7, 2013)

Very clever Mark ... I'm going to keep an eye on you, I think I have some trick to learn here, 
Thanks for the video on the bracelet I will catch the rest later. 
Michael


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice work Mark.


----------



## Mark55 (Sep 6, 2012)

Bosox and Michael, Thank you for the interest. I am having a lot of fun with the machine (routermill). I have been playing with the concept for more than 5 years and the more I use it the more things I find I can do with it. 

I have a website that shows the history of how it came about if you want to take a peak here is the link. History of the Router Mill - Routermillwoodworks


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

HI, Mark55.

I visited your website for your machine`s history. It is amazing the lot of differences from the first one and your last version.

As you wrote previously, you should posted it long time ago.


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

Very interesting work, well done, your perseverance is wonderful.


----------



## Mark55 (Sep 6, 2012)

JC , Papa,

Thanks for the encouragement and taking a look at it. It has been a fun adventure for me.
When someone new looks at the machine they look at the obvious things it can do but since I have been using it for almost 5 years I have found so many different ways to use it. Many things I have not even had time to show. It opens up a whole new world of making sawdust.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

*Sharinhg*



Mark55 said:


> JC , Papa,
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement and taking a look at it. It has been a fun adventure for me.
> When someone new looks at the machine they look at the obvious things it can do but since I have been using it for almost 5 years I have found so many different ways to use it. Many things I have not even had time to show. It opens up a whole new world of making sawdust.


Hello, Mark55.

We will be waiting for all those things.

Best regards!!!


----------



## TheDrD (Jan 30, 2013)

Very nice. Will be trying to make.


----------



## RVander (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks like a cool tool - headed there now to check it out!


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome invention. I've watched the videos several times. I just wish I had the room to make something that size.


----------



## Mark55 (Sep 6, 2012)

JulianLech said:


> Awesome invention. I've watched the videos several times. I just wish I had the room to make something that size.


I have had many people say its too big for their shop. Because of that I am going to design a smaller table top version. It wont have the capacity but will be great for small projects.


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 25, 2011)

Looking forward to your new smaller table top machine. The only other machine I have seen that can do what yours does is a machine by Legacy. They recently came out with a manual multi axis milling machine. The legacy is a wonderful machine but beyond my price limit.


----------



## Mark55 (Sep 6, 2012)

I would like to see what that machine looks like. Is there web site for it?


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 25, 2011)

Just search "Legacy woodworking.com" on the internet. The newest machine which is manually operated is called the Evolution. They also have a video on YouTube.


----------



## Taco (Mar 5, 2013)

That's a awesome machine you built there Mark... what are the dimensions?


----------

